# Questions..



## jkdhit (Sep 15, 2005)

i'm thining of adding a grappling and/or ground fighting to what i currently learn but i want to start off buy watching a few tapes/dvd's... are there any in particular that someone here recommends?

 right now i'm considering tapes between dr. yang jwing ming and gm lilly lau


----------



## MJS (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd suggest some BJJ videos.  There are countless out there from people such as Renzo Gracie, Marco Ruas, and Mario Sperry.  Question for you.  I notice that you said that you wanted to start off my watching some tapes/dvds.  Are you doing this to get an idea of what the material is like or are you planning on learning from the tape/dvd??  The discussion of learning from tapes has been  :deadhorse  :deadhorse   I'm sure if you did a search on here, you'd find many of them.

Bottom line: I suggest finding a quality BJJ school in the area.  Check out the school, watch or join in on a class, talk to the instructor and students.  This IMO is the best way to get a feel for something.  Can one learn from a tape/dvd? Sure, but the quality is not going to be the same as if you were actually learning from an inst. as many fine points that can be learned from a live body are going to be harder to find on the tapes.  They are a good reference tool, but should not be used as a sole learning tool.

Mike


----------



## searcher (Sep 15, 2005)

If you are trying to get an idea of what might work for you watch some ju-jitsu, pride, ufc or other tournaments.   They will be using differeent styles and it will give you an idea of what direction to go.    

If you want some tapes to learn from you just have to look up BJJ, shootfighting, etc.   They all have tapes that you can learn from.    If this is the route that youy are going get a good workout partner to work with.   Somebody who also wants to learn to grapple.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 15, 2005)

i think the first thing you should do is get a training partner and roll around on the floor a bit, this is so you can get used to being there. if youve studied martial arts for any significant amount of time, you should be able to apply a bit of what you already know to grappling. studying JKD shouldve given you some principles that should be applicable vertical and horizontal.
this way......when you actually go and study some grappling, it wont be a big surprise when somebody shoots in on you for the first time and dumps you on your head. you also need to get used to being very close to the people you are training with.....when you grapple its contact almost 100% of the time, this closeness can make some people feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 15, 2005)

Especiallly with grappling you need an instructor at least long enough to build a foundation. With a training partner you can learn from the videos but you won't know if you're making mistakes and you'll be missing the "feeling" that you develop training in a school "rolling" with multiple partners which is very important for your development as a multi-range fighter.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2005)

Any BJJ...but yes, go straight for an instructor and spend your cash there instead.


----------



## jkdhit (Sep 15, 2005)

i want to use the tapes/dvd's as a way to get a feel for it just so i can at least have some of the basics incorporated into what i know for now..

 does anyone recommend anything else other than bjj? i was actually looking into chin na and judo


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2005)

Judo is good too. Chin na is better as part of a kung fu system than on its own, I think.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 16, 2005)

Catch Wrestling, Submission Grappling, Greo-Roman Wrestling, Freestyle Wrestling, Shootfighting, Vale Tudo, Any number of things that are basically MMA with a different name...

 There are some other choices


----------



## searcher (Sep 16, 2005)

Go to the local high school, college, or parks and rec.   Most will have wrestling and they will often let you train with their athletes for free.


----------



## pete (Sep 16, 2005)

jkdhit said:
			
		

> i'm thining of adding a grappling and/or ground fighting to what i currently learn but i want to start off buy watching a few tapes/dvd's... are there any in particular that someone here recommends?
> 
> right now i'm considering tapes between dr. yang jwing ming and gm lilly lau


Dr Yang, Jwing-Ming's materials are flat-out THE BEST martial arts products on the market today... bar none.  unfortunately, to my knowledge he does not have a ground fighting curriculum.  The Chin Na In Depth are mainly from a stand-up, lock to submit perspective, with some take downs.  His Taiji Wrestling (Shuai Jiao) also takes the opponent down, but its not ground fighting.

i believe one of Dr Yang's students has published a book on chin na in ground fighting, but there is to my knowlege no video.  

Another great thing about Dr Yang, is that you can learn the material in a series of Weekend Seminars held throughout the US and abroad and use the videos, books, etc to practice with local training partners and integrate these skills within your primary style.  

here is is website http://www.ymaa.com
the videos are clear, well organized and provide detailed instruction. there are clips for each of the videos for sale on the 'shop' site

i'll be going to his seminar in NYC next week~

pete


----------



## jkdhit (Sep 17, 2005)

ima ctually in the ny area, do you know how much the seminar will cost?


----------



## pete (Sep 17, 2005)

check your PM


----------



## BallistikMike (Sep 19, 2005)

I 2nd the motion of searching out local wrestling clubs (YMCA/Park District) then move on to JR. High / Middle school wrestling programs (you can always dummy for the coach), then move on to high school or local college wrestling programs if they have any.

Just learning basic wrestling hip hiest, switch, sprawl, sit out, ground movement will help you far more and far cheaper then going through a full BJJ curriculum. If you just want to dable and learn some sound basics thats the way to go.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 22, 2005)

jkdhit said:
			
		

> i'm thining of adding a grappling and/or ground fighting to what i currently learn but i want to start off buy watching a few tapes/dvd's... are there any in particular that someone here recommends?
> 
> right now i'm considering tapes between dr. yang jwing ming and gm lilly lau


Buy used!!!

I got a set of 2 DVD's (four hours) used from Amazon.com for about $10.00 called "Fit to Defend". It's by Jean Jacques Machado and TSD Master Roger Lacombe. While somewhat limited, it integrates striking and grappling in a cohesive manner. The only STRONG WARNING is to practice the arm bars IN SLOW MOTION until both you and your training partner are proficient and also to make sure both you and your partner tuck your head in while falling. These DVD's will NOT teach you a grappling style (no DVD can truly do that) but they will teach you some self-defense techniques utilizing grappling principles and they assume nothing regarding prior experience.

I think you are better served learning a handful of grappling self-defense techniques, if you must use video instead of a qualified instructor, rather than trying to learn a full grappling style via video.


----------



## Eric Daniel (Sep 28, 2005)

I am new to this forum but I would suggest you get Sambo tapes. You can buy Sambo tapes from Dr. Bret Jacques. Dr. Bret has a website that you can visit; the web address is, http://AmericanSambo.com and you can check it out. It has products you can order and how you can order. I reccamend both this site and Sambo. Check it out!


----------

